# www/chromium-33.0.1750.117



## trh411 (Feb 26, 2014)

An update for www/chromium is now available that fixes the problem with "settings" seg-faults. There were three separate commits for www/chromium to resolve various build problems, so don't assume that because you have 33.0.1750.117 in your ports tree you have the latest interation.

If you use devel/subversion to maintain your ports tree, you must be at r346082 or later.

If you use portsnap(8) to maintain your ports tree, well, just update your ports tree now to be certain you have the latest iteration.


----------

